
Neighbors file public nuisance lawsuit against autistic boy’s family - benologist
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2015/10/07/neighbors-file-lawsuit-against-autistic-boys-family-alleging-his-behaviors-constitute-a-public-nuisance/?tid=a_inl
======
dba7dba
My friend is fairly convinced old factory sites in Silcon Valley with very
toxic chemical is the reason for higher rate of medical issues in kids growing
up there.

